# Balanced Armature Earphones



## mukherjee (Jan 6, 2012)

Of late,I've been bitten by the *balanced armature technology driven earphone bug* 

I can't afford the likes of Weston, Shure,Brainwavz B2, Logitech Ultimate ears etc etc... 
However,i still remain the "value conscious" typical Indian consumer (  !!)...and am *only willing to part with 3.5-4K* of cash for taking care of the itch 

With a little research,I've shortlisted the following:

*1*. *SoundMAGIC PL50* 

It is *available @ebay.in for @2.3K*....also maybe bought locally(will try to sound that out)

*Also available @MP4Nation @$54.5*..Shipping free 



*2*. *MEElectronics A151*

*Will cost me $74.99+ (anything from $28-32*  *for a tracked shipping)
*
Searched ebay.in,found *cart2india selling it for around 4.7K*!



*3*. *Sunrise Sw-Xcape Impressive Edition* 

*Can buy it from Lendmeurears website @$78+$4 shipping*

*Is Lendmeurears a good place to buy from?*



*4.* *DUNU DN-13 "Crius"* 

*Can be bought for $62.5 @MP4Nation with free shipping*



*5.* *Creative Aurvana 2 in ear*

*Available in ebay.in with cart2india* * etc @6.7K-7.2K*

*UPDATE*: *My sound preference*

*Bass*: Should not be too bass heavy,but it should not be absent either...punchy notes would do fine 

*Mids*: forward vocals,with a laid back presentation,Crisp presentation is the key

*Treble*: Should not to be too bright or overpowering....

*Please advise me where to put the money*...Though it seems that the PL50 is a foregone conclusion,yet please comment and advise. Any other suggestion is also welcome


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 7, 2012)

its better if u look for advice on forums like head fi.org,folks are a lot more informed there


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 7, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> its better if u look for advice on forums like head fi.org,folks are a lot more informed there



Alas,no one put forward any comment  ...cut to head-fi then


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2012)

Sunrise has quality control issues. I'd advise you to buy directly from the manufacturers when buying online.

Consider Soundmagic E30, PL50 is too old.

Meelec usually have weekend deals and holiday discounts so watch out for that. You can get A151 @$40, just have to wait.

Refer to this list, the person prefers a neutral sound signature. But that is always subjective:
In Ear Matters: The List

and don't forget to read the big review list:
*www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem...red-shure-se215-munitio-teknine-added-9-01-11


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 8, 2012)

Well,found another one

*ETYMOTIC Research mc5 In-Ear Headphones*

Can be had from *accessoryjack* *@$75.99* *+$10(registered airmail)/$28(EMS)*

*Is* *accessoryjack.com* *reliable?*

And,how long to get a discount on A151?


----------



## red dragon (Jan 8, 2012)

The Etys are extremely bass light and shrill sounding!
o.p, what are you using now?


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 8, 2012)

red dragon said:


> The Etys are extremely bass light and shrill sounding!
> o.p, what are you using now?



Brainwavz M4, Sennheiser PX100 II, AudioTechnica ATH-T500, Creative EP630 

*Wanna get a balanced armature set now,budget max 4k(4.5Kmax) with shipping...*


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2012)

Get a RE-ZERO, better than some of the balanced armatures and detailing is awesome for the price. Adequate amount of bass for non bassheads.

I don't understand why you are insisting on balanced armature.

Or get a Phonak Audeo PFE 012 Perfect Bass
Send an inquiry mail to:
phonakindia.ho@phonak.com

Phonak - life is on


----------

